# Diary of pregnancy and litters, YEP its happening in Carrot cottage!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i was going to wait until the end of the month before mating Clover and Morgana up but they got so hormonal i bought it forward a couple of weeks.

Clover and Clay, Im hoping for some lovely blue eyed white french lops and carriers.

Morgana and an agouti stud buck, im hoping he carries self for blacks blues and agouti's and obviously some butterflies.

They was both mated 10/01/10 and will be due roughly 10/02/10

Probably wont be much updates on pregnancy as they dont tend to change very much but im hoping for some chilled out girls for the next 31 days  

I will bookmark this page so i can update when needed.

Wish me luck with my 2 maiden does.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww so very exciting!!! good luck


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwww good luck with them hope you get some healthy bunnie rabbits


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww and for once I dont have to go pull all my hair out and make myself a phantom nest I can actually join the nesting club for real! Although my pregnancy should last a few weeks longer than theirs!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so excited!!!!!!!! seriously when u do start selling some of ur BEW frenchies I am first on the list!!! this is going to be an amazing year frags! I want daily photos and weigh ins and pictures!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

This is so exciting! Good luck with them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck with them hun, I can't wait to see pics of baby BEW Frenchies :001_tt1:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooo how exciting!! hope all goes well with the mothers to be and babies, the pics of both sets of babies I know will make me squeak!! They'll be soooo cute!!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck!! I love frenchies :001_tt1: my boy has so much character, its like having a mini dog around


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks all, im very excited about these litters 

Emzy if i sell any of the bew they will be ready to leave me at about 10-12 weeks old so approx early-mid may.

LOL @ Umber!!! you made me cackle like a witch


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Thanks all, im very excited about these litters
> 
> Emzy if i sell any of the bew they will be ready to leave me at about 10-12 weeks old so approx early-mid may.
> 
> LOL @ Umber!!! you made me cackle like a witch


I want one too! I want a little (sorry big) boy to put with the girls in the garden. Just need to convince oh to let me.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BEW Frenchies :001_tt1:

I miss my Saffy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sounds exciting, keep us posted and make sure you have a camera handy, lol,,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just in time for my birthday on the 12th May , I dont mind if you keep all of the first litter, I know how much they mean to you, but when u do start selling them let me know!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> BEW Frenchies :001_tt1:
> 
> I miss my Saffy


awwww Crofty....*Umber sends a huge cyber hug to Crofty* She really was a beauty and im sure she is being a Queen over the bridge!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> BEW Frenchies :001_tt1:
> 
> I miss my Saffy


Awwww crofty, maybe a little bew french may come your way 1 day as a girlfriend for teddy


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> just in time for my birthday on the 12th May , I dont mind if you keep all of the first litter, I know how much they mean to you, but when u do start selling them let me know!


They do mean so so much to me and im really excited to get my own show stock that i have bred myself.
this 31 days is going to drag lol oooo its now 30 days pmsl


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> Awwww crofty, maybe a little bew french may come your way 1 day as a girlfriend for teddy


 yay Ive been promised a BEW frenchie  Teddy would love a pretty girlfriend


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> yay Ive been promised a BEW frenchie  Teddy would love a pretty girlfriend


and ID love a pretty Tink!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a fair trade for you two! Umber gets Tink and Crofty gets a BEW from Frags.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Sounds like a fair trade for you two! Umber gets Tink and Crofty gets a BEW from Frags.


Kammie.... did I ever tell you how much I love you!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

umber said:


> Kammie.... did I ever tell you how much I love you!


Aww I'm loved!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Sounds like a fair trade for you two! Umber gets Tink and Crofty gets a BEW from Frags.


 Oh no Tinkerbell is staying here, she loves her boys and im the only one that can scratch her bum the way she likes it  Im going on holiday end of Jan and my sister is looking after them.... slightly worried as she keeps threatening to steal Tinkerbell


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh no Tinkerbell is staying here, she loves her boys and im the only one that can scratch her bum the way she likes it  Im going on holiday end of Jan and my sister is looking after them.... slightly worried as she keeps threatening to steal Tinkerbell


I'll look after her for you! I promise not to give her to Umber and you can show me where she likes to be scratched.

Psst Umber I may be able to help you get Tink.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I'll look after her for you! I promise not to give her to Umber and you can show me where she likes to be scratched.
> 
> Psst Umber I may be able to help you get Tink.


Nope sorry thats top secret information  i have a feeling someones trying to plot to steal my little tinks..... :huh:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

crofty said:


> Nope sorry thats top secret information  i have a feeling someones trying to plot to steal my little tinks..... :huh:


Steal Tink? ...Never!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Kammie said:


> Steal Tink? ...Never!


I got my eye on you and umber..... :skep:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Soooooo Crofty tell me how do I get in touch with your sister I think me and her need to become good friends! 

Kammie still love ya!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so were settled that clovers first litter is going to massive!  fingers crossed shes a great mum, if not you will have back up from Morgana


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD LUCK with the new babies


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Crofty i am not far from you i will help you defend your buns any time i am needed, they are all so lovely!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Crofty i am not far from you i will help you defend your buns any time i am needed, they are all so lovely!!


Spudsmummy... ill bake you a cake if you stay on my side :wink:

p.s. sorrryyy frags we have highjacked your thread!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Im going to have to move and change my name!!

Frags sorry for the hijacked thread


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL this thread has me really laughing!! highjack all you like ladies its fun.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

umber said:


> Spudsmummy... ill bake you a cake if you stay on my side :wink:
> 
> p.s. sorrryyy frags we have highjacked your thread!


hmmm cake or more buns to play with....hmmm tough one but the buns would win any time 

sorry umber :wink:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

gawwd 27 days to go......I just dont think I can cope!!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

ermmmmmmmm are they here yet?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> ermmmmmmmm are they here yet?


LOL il go check..... nope


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

10 days into pregnancy and Clover seems all chilled out, Morgana seems her usual scatty self and Lily (who was bred for surrogacy 2 days after) is EVIL so id say lily and clover are preg but morg we will have to watch this space.................... LOL


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> 10 days into pregnancy and Clover seems all chilled out, Morgana seems her usual scatty self and Lily (who was bred for surrogacy 2 days after) is EVIL so id say lily and clover are preg but morg we will have to watch this space.................... LOL


awwwww Lilly Evil.... Never! So exciting though! Cant wait for the new arrivals!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww its good news! very exciting :crazy:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im glad its not just me who is impatient! :laugh: :laugh: 
Cant wait to see some cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute baby bunny piccies


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel so gooy at the thought of more babies!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

just wondered who you mated to lilly?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> just wondered who you mated to lilly?


A friends stud buck.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo a stud lol are u hoping for more butterflies? her last litter were so pretty


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> ooo a stud lol are u hoping for more butterflies? her last litter were so pretty


normally if you breed a butterfly you would get butterflies in the litter.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

getting closer now  how are the girls?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I dont know how much longer i can contain my excitement!! i soooooo wanna see some gorgeous babies 

How are they doing? hope alls well


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> getting closer now  how are the girls?


1 word...... EVIL :devil:

Morgana wants to bite me, Lily pounces at me and Clover just grunts at me, so all in all pregnancies are going well 

only 12 days until clover and morgy have there 1st litter and 14 for lily  oh and a couple more of days after that hopefully orange dwarfs


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

where are u going to put them all is that potentially 32 babies?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good job uve got homes lined up for some


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> where are u going to put them all is that potentially 32 babies?


Errrmmm  lol  well i had 3 6ft hutches spare until Froot came and was having more made lol

I do have a few people waiting on french from me  had 2 people waiting since december


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im counting down the days, how exciting,..........


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Morgana is carrying around hay in her mouth today and putting it in 1 corner then re arranging and taking it to another corner lol
Lily has started plucking a bit of fur.
Clover isnt doing anything except wanting to be fussed and escape lol


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Aww how exciting!! 
Fingers crossed everything goes ok for them all


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope clovers a good first time mummy hopefully she will learn from lilly if she can see her


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

May I ask - out of curiosity - how much a baby costs? Are they much more than the smaller breeds?
Jax


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

This is all so exciting! Maybe all of us including me will deliver at the same time lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> May I ask - out of curiosity - how much a baby costs? Are they much more than the smaller breeds?
> Jax


They range from £40 for the colours and alot more for the BEW 



umber said:


> This is all so exciting! Maybe all of us including me will deliver at the same time lol!


Whats your due date Umber?



emzybabe said:


> I hope clovers a good first time mummy hopefully she will learn from lilly if she can see her


No they cant see each other, i tend not to let does see each other as that can upset them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

it all sounds very exciting, i would be biting my nails by now, lol,.........


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ive heard that we are expecting very cold possibly snow next week!! not good when babies are due!


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

aaahhhhhh its beautiful, I am going all goooeeeey, even though I am past the age when I could be pregnant myself.

Ferrets will be producing kits soon as well, as any other animals that breed in this part of the year.

Do you think we could start a maternity section on the forum so that all who have babies could display their photos and give regular updates.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fraggy my actual due date is 2nd March but ill be full term from next week!!!!

AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I have also been having quite alot of cramping recently!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Ive heard that we are expecting very cold possibly snow next week!! not good when babies are due!


OH said we're getting snow on Wednesday will be -13 or something, hope babies will be ok for you.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> OH said we're getting snow on Wednesday will be -13 or something, hope babies will be ok for you.


At -13 they wont be hun 

Umber, i hope you dont have to wait too long for your bubba to come meet you x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

can you not quickly fit some heat lamps  we cant loose these babies


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed the weather is wrong. Its been quite mild today with the sun out I went out in the garden in just a t-shirt today and thats saying something for me I feel cold even in August.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> can you not quickly fit some heat lamps  we cant loose these babies


My shed is at bottom of garden and i dont have electric down the shed yet, im planning on getting a newer shed this year and hope to get electric in it. i cant in this as its too damp and rotting.

Can you buy portable ones?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have allso heard the weather is going to be bad, fingers crossed they are wrong and your babies will be ok,xxxxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure about portable ones, the only thing I can think of that doesnt need power is something along the lines of snuggle safes and mummy bunnies will hate them. How about getting a portable gass fire that just attaches to a calorgass bottle? you would probably have to sleep in the shed tho to make sure its safe and doesnt over heat


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

or maybe just plenty of extra bedding would be enough


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Gas heaters are prone to going boom, I wouldn't trust one in a wooden shed.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

do you have an outside socket or an indoor one that you could connect an extension lead to with a trip function and then plug the lights into that?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I cant use gas as it would need ventilation, i wont put electrics out on an extension lead as i dont trust electrics anymore (had an electrical house fire) so i will let nature take its course, im out to clean them today and put loads of paper/hay/straw in the girls hutches and pray that they get through this week.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd think mum would take out a lot more fur for her babies if the weather is getting colder,and she'll lay on them too, I've had outside litters in the unexpected colder weather before and although i stressed like an expectant mother the mum has always done all of the work, I've never needed to gie extra help with any really. I think I had to hand feed one but the poor girl had 11 on that litter and couldnt manage them all.
I think you're a marvelous bunny mummy and you'll do it all right, I'd just add extra hay and maybe some bunny fur substitute, she'll tae care if them, expecially if she's in a shed as well as her hutch
Clare xx


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I cant use gas as it would need ventilation, i wont put electrics out on an extension lead as i dont trust electrics anymore (had an electrical house fire) so i will let nature take its course, im out to clean them today and put loads of paper/hay/straw in the girls hutches and pray that they get through this week.


I've checked the weather for here again and its changed to being -1 at night so not as bad. Will that temp be ok for the babies or still too cold?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im not too concerned i think they will do fine, my mane concern is with the 2 maiden does but lily is on hand from friday if help is needed


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

they will all be fine is morgana is anything like her mum she will do you proud xxx I think I will hang on to bertie junior he is too good !!! so you welcome to use him any time hunni x 

well done yesterday xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> they will all be fine is morgana is anything like her mum she will do you proud xxx I think I will hang on to bertie junior he is too good !!! so you welcome to use him any time hunni x
> 
> well done yesterday xxx


Morg is doing great Nikki, she is constantly moving her house around lol ive put the bottoms of pet carriers in there hutches so if they want to nest there they can.
BJ (omg that sounds bad lol) is stunning, i totally understand you keeping him back! Is there any chance he carrie's self? Im hoping to get a nice agouti doe anyway and then bring her to meet BJ  (still sounds wrong lol) at the end of the year 

You did FAB at the show yesterday so well done on that!! Was really nice meeting you and i look forward to meeting up again.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad the weather is looking better


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> Morg is doing great Nikki, she is constantly moving her house around lol ive put the bottoms of pet carriers in there hutches so if they want to nest there they can.
> BJ (omg that sounds bad lol) is stunning, i totally understand you keeping him back! Is there any chance he carrie's self? Im hoping to get a nice agouti doe anyway and then bring her to meet BJ  (still sounds wrong lol) at the end of the year
> 
> You did FAB at the show yesterday so well done on that!! Was really nice meeting you and i look forward to meeting up again.


Just thought I will let all you know - BJ stands for Bertie Junior lol He should carry self x

Not a prob for you to use him xx I am sure he wont mind lol x


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck with your new little babies, how long is left now? I really can't wait to see their pics :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: 

Do bunnies normally have a home birth or go to the vets? I understand that if it gets complicated then you gotta rush her into the vet... sorry i'm such a noob when it comes to bunnies, I am a first bunny mummy and i've only had my lil bun a week :blush:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Its starteddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Morgana is currently having her litter!!
I went to the shed and she was in the corner with her head towards the corner and turning and making noises at hger back end, i saw loads of fur so she has made a nest and then she looked at me and had blood around her face where she is probably eating the after birth.
Im sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

K1nS said:


> Good luck with your new little babies, how long is left now? I really can't wait to see their pics :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> Do bunnies normally have a home birth or go to the vets? I understand that if it gets complicated then you gotta rush her into the vet... sorry i'm such a noob when it comes to bunnies, I am a first bunny mummy and i've only had my lil bun a week :blush:


They just do it all them selves k1ns  they are pretty good at giving birth and rarely have complications.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whooo hoo how exciting, good luck, xxxxxxx ......


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww this is great ad she obviously knows what she's doing, ooh I remember the biggest litter here, Blue had 11 babies and one still and she did so well, not one poblem and even though it was cold the clever little girly took it upon heself to collect every bit of hey and all of the fur she had spare to make a mansion of a nest and even climbed right to the top of her house where it's completely dark and warmest to give birth, she delivered the first 2 downstairs, shot upstairs and delivered the rest then went back down for the others, she left one under the hey on the other side of the area she delivered and i moved it, which i was advised not to do but she took it in and nursed just as well as he did the others, there's pics of them in my album they all did so well. I never touched them once aside to move the one and she did the rest herself......
sorry for going on, it just bringsback some lovely memories :smile5:
Keep us posted wont you
Good luck Mummy
Clare xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

She has finished and i can see a nice moving nest  im soooo excited!!

Clover has made a hay nest too and is due tomoro.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations and you have to go through it all again tomorrow,..........


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> congratulations and you have to go through it all again tomorrow,..........


And friday lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

frags said:


> And friday lol


and friday, !!!!! .....hmy:.........wow, !!!!! its all happening there !!!!!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh thats great!! You must be soo proud, think about it now, your a nanny hehehe


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

How exciting! Can't wait to see babies pictures.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wooooop  so exciting fingers crossed for clover we all know lilys a great mummy but fingers crossed for her too. How cold did it get your way last night? 

we need a photo fix before the 4 week fluffy stage!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

6 kits from what i see, the nest is sooooo thick with fur i think they will be fine x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

This is so exciting! I cant wait to see pics of them  I've got everything crossed for them all. xxxxx


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

frags said:


> 6 kits from what i see, the nest is sooooo thick with fur i think they will be fine x


Woo! I can't wait to see them... are you keeping them all?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

K1nS said:


> Woo! I can't wait to see them... are you keeping them all?


Oh god no way lol especially with another 2 litters due this week lol i will keep any that are showable


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just got back from having my hair done lol! This is soooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just got back from having my hair done lol! This is soooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Calm down Umber dont want you starting do we...... or do we? lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Calm down Umber dont want you starting do we...... or do we? lol


We dooooooooo! I want to give birth tooooooo!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im sure Clover is very close, when i went out there before dark she was looking tired and kept going to her bottom area to clean so maybe she is leaking.
I will know when i go to bed as last night Clay and Cam were thumping in harmony!! I asked Nikki about this and apparently when a doe is about to kindle they let of a smell that gets the bucks very randy lol so if there thumping again tonight il know its happening


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wooooooooo!!!  hoping clover produces some stunning BEW and carriers, wishing her a warm and clam first birth!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Nothing from Clover yet.......


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Just went in to check Clover and no sign of labour yet.
While i was in there i checked morgs babies, all were warm and alive and when morg got back in i covered the hutch and i peeked through a gap and saw her feeding them  was soooo sweet!!
Think i saw 4 butterflies


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you peeping tom frags!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

any more news??


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwww, couldn't you get just an eeensy weensy sneaky pic for us through the gap?!?! :001_tt1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Any sign of those baby bew yet fraggy waggy?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Hiya, sorry was at work.
I dont know if we have BEW's yet as i wont disturb new mums at night as taking a light in the shed freaks them out.
Im REALLY scared!!! Its soooooooooooo bitterly cold tonight i think im at risk of losing this litter of Morgana's. We had a layer of snow earlier and now everything is freezing up big time. Im so worried about going to the shed tomoro  Please pray for my babies.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

Crossing everything for you, the buns and the babies!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I am sure and hoping they will be fine Frags.
I have had litters born in freezing weather and they were ok... Mum knows, she will pull out more fur. If they get cold she can tell by their movements and probably by ultra sonic noises we can't hear. 

Many people breed rabbits in much colder climates than ours without heating... and bunnies are so amazingly tough and sensible. Long as she has extra bedding to add if she needs, I think it will be fine 

PS:if you get a scattered or neglected litter then that's probably down to Mum not being the greatest mother; nothing you have done or not done.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww, I'm sure they will be fine, I'll say a little prayer for them x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I am sure and hoping they will be fine Frags.
> I have had litters born in freezing weather and they were ok... Mum knows, she will pull out more fur. If they get cold she can tell by their movements and probably by ultra sonic noises we can't hear.
> 
> Many people breed rabbits in much colder climates than ours without heating... and bunnies are so amazingly tough and sensible. Long as she has extra bedding to add if she needs, I think it will be fine
> ...


Thanks hun your words reasure me a little, Mum is doing a brilliant job as when i went out this morning she was pulling more fur and then she even fed them infront of me. The hutch is crammed with paper/hay and straw so plenty of bedding if need be but mum is only using her fur and believe me she must be completely bald under neith as there is soooooooooooo much fur and i also felt alot of bald skin when i felt her boobies lol

Wonder if Clover has kindled yet, i so want to check but im restraining as i dont want to upset mummys.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ill pray they are all fine Frags... she has been doing a fantastic job so far right... Im sure she will keep them nice and snug and warm!

Waiting to hear from you in the morning!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Ill pray they are all fine Frags... she has been doing a fantastic job so far right... Im sure she will keep them nice and snug and warm!
> 
> Waiting to hear from you in the morning!


Hopefully i will have good news for you Umber.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

How is everything this morning?


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope everything went well last night, any news for this morning?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

What's the news frags hope all is well with the babies and their mummys xxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

umber said:


> What's the news frags hope all is well with the babies and their mummys xxx


oooooh this is so exciting...baby bunnys by the dozen and umber's almost cooked.....i really do hope everyone's got cameras at the ready :smile5::smile5:...obviously you have to wait to take picis frags but i cant wait still....hope things are going well xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> oooooh this is so exciting...baby bunnys by the dozen and umber's almost cooked.....i really do hope everyone's got cameras at the ready :smile5::smile5:...obviously you have to wait to take picis frags but i cant wait still....hope things are going well xx


LOL believe me I feel fully cooked!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Bad news.... I think Clover isnt preg  

Good news Morgs "7" babies are all fine and warm  

Lily looks like a barrell lol she isnt eating either so labour wont be long!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

are you sure sure?? 

7 wow good girl! we all know lily will be fine, loads more butterflys


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> are you sure sure??
> 
> 7 wow good girl! we all know lily will be fine, loads more butterflys


Not 100% yet, will know by the weekend.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lilys litter were born today  just been out and she is either feeding or cleaning or protecting her nest so i couldnt see how many.

Wooohoooo 2 litters!!!!

2 out of 3 aint bad lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

got everything crossed here for you and your bunnies,xxxxxx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Bad news.... I think Clover isnt preg
> 
> Good news Morgs "7" babies are all fine and warm
> 
> Lily looks like a barrell lol she isnt eating either so labour wont be long!!


aww sorry to hear that frags, I had that with one of mine, she showedevery sign down to looking like a barrel and then nothing....it's kinda dissapointing isnt it because you get yourself all excited.

Well done morgs mum of 7...i knew she'd keep them warm what a clever girl

Fingers crossed for lilly Breeeeeathe :wink:

xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> aww sorry to hear that frags, I had that with one of mine, she showedevery sign down to looking like a barrel and then nothing....it's kinda dissapointing isnt it because you get yourself all excited.
> 
> Well done morgs mum of 7...i knew she'd keep them warm what a clever girl
> 
> ...


Read the above post lol, lily had them today, we posted at same time lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

umber said:


> LOL believe me I feel fully cooked!


Oh I remember being there believe me, you my upmost respect right now....those last few weeks are so tiring arent they, soon be time though:smile5: and then te fun starts :wink:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

frags said:


> Read the above post lol, lily had them today, we posted at same time lol


Yippiii....well done Lilly.....sweet fury ones....I might not be able to have more pets but I can at least coo over everyone elses :smile5::smile5:
It amazes me how theyhave them in the day, mine have always given birth a dawn...i thought that was the norm till i read this thread


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Previously lily has kindled early morning but morg kindled at about 9am and lily was between 11am and 3.30pm  

I think i must have worked the days out wrong lol as both does kindled on day 30 and lily always goes on 31 (normally)


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Lilys litter were born today  just been out and she is either feeding or cleaning or protecting her nest so i couldnt see how many.
> 
> Wooohoooo 2 litters!!!!
> 
> 2 out of 3 aint bad lol


I have the meatloaf song in my head now!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww Yay for Moranga and Yay for Lilly im sure we will all be seeing some stunning babies soon!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

shame we cant pregnancy test clover, oh well theres better chances in the warmer weather, and she still young yet. I can wait a few litters for my bew frenchie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> shame we cant pregnancy test clover, oh well theres better chances in the warmer weather, and she still young yet. I can wait a few litters for my bew frenchie


Clover's actually older than morg lol but morg mattured very quickly.

I remated Clover today as i was certain she wasnt preg after feeling her tummy, watching her hormonal dancing and also i got the dates wrong and she was on day 35.
When i put her with Clay i knew straight away she wasnt preg as she jumped with excitement and pee'd everywhere and let him jump straight on lol

The waiting beggins...... LOL

Ive checked Lily's kits and all seem well and they are bigger than morgs babies so hoping for some nice ones there.

Morgs are getting FAT!!! lol

It was COLD last night but all buns seem warm and happy.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww Glad they are all doing well.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww seems all is well  shame about Clover though. fingers crossed she is preggers now


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent News glad to hear they are all doing well! Looking forward to seeing some pictures sooooooooooon!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Excellent News glad to hear they are all doing well! Looking forward to seeing some pictures sooooooooooon!


Im looking forward to seeing them properly and seeing colours lol this is like waiting for santa to arrive!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

frags said:


> Im looking forward to seeing them properly and seeing colours lol this is like waiting for santa to arrive!


we cant wait to see them either !!!!!! you better take hundreds of pictures when they start getting their colours,


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> we cant wait to see them either !!!!!! you better take hundreds of pictures when they start getting their colours,


Colours are starting to show through but as im unsure if dad carrie's self the dark ones might be black/blue or agouti lol 
i will take loads of piccies and plaster PF with them lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Good !!!!!! will look forward to pictures,xxxxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

and so we wait.......


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Piccies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Piccies!!!!!!!!!!!


So impatient


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

frags said:


> So impatient


............hee hee hee,xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I had a look at morgs today and i have 2 self blacks 1 looks agouti the 4 butterflies i cant tell right now but look black and agouti.

Lily is covering her litter with everything in her hutch lol, they are under a volcano!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Had a head count, Morg has 7 and Lily has 5. 
2 of morgs are self black and are looking stunning!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww i love frenchies :001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

frags said:


> Had a head count, Morg has 7 and Lily has 5.
> 2 of morgs are self black and are looking stunning!!


how exciting,xxx.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lost a kit today from Lily  was really plump so im presuming it was still latched on while feeding.
Tried for half an hour to warm it but it was gone.

R.I.P little butterfly baby binky free and taste the fresh grass for the 1st time x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh no  how sad... sorry to hear that hun *hugs* xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh no  Sending hugs your way hun xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh no !!!!! im so sorry ,,,,hope all the rest are doing well, sending you hugs,xxxxxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no Frags Im sorry to hear about Lillys Kit! Hopefully the others will be ok! Big hugs and kisses for you and Lilly!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

You know i am dreading going out to the shed today, they are at an age where they hold on tight while feeding and too young to crawl back if pulled out.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww Fraggy let us know how you get on! xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Found another of lilys out of the nest but was still alive, i warmed it in my cleavage lol and popped back into the nest.
Pheeew!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> Found another of lilys out of the nest but was still alive, i warmed it in my cleavage lol and popped back into the nest.
> Pheeew!!


I bet that was a funny sight.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I bet that was a funny sight.


I was laughing as it was trying to nuzzle on my chest and kept squeaking lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> I was laughing as it was trying to nuzzle on my chest and kept squeaking lol


Maybe he knew what they're for and was hungry


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Maybe he knew what they're for and was hungry


More like it was prob a male lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

frags said:


> More like it was prob a male lol


Remember that one for when you can sex them then. We can find out if its a typical man.


----------

